# NES/SNES Midiplayer gesucht



## mFuSE (4. Oktober 2007)

huhu,
eigentlich son klassisches Thema fürs af - aber mal schaun ^^



Gibt es sowas wie Windows NES/SNES Midiplayer?
Das Problem an den midifiles ist, das sie mit den Windowsstandard und mit creatives eigenen Midiwiedergabegeräten nicht so schön wie im original abgespielt werden ...



Ich weiß, ein Problem das die Welt bewegt


----------



## AlexanderPCT (4. Oktober 2007)

das könnte auch daran liegen, dass die im original nie als midifiles vorgelegen haben 

http://www.alpha-ii.com/Download/Main.html#SNESamp

das plugin brauchst du für deinen winamp und die originalen spc files

dann klappts auch mit der SNES musik


----------



## mFuSE (4. Oktober 2007)

ah, ok das erklärt einiges 

Dachte die mid Dateien wären die originalen  
thx ^^


----------



## TF.Rave (23. Oktober 2007)

Naja,
bevor ich mich dumm und dämlich suche um SNES-midifiles im Web zu finden,
benutze ich doch lieber meine SNES und den Line-IN-Anschluss an meinem PC!


----------

